# Pooping Is A Feminist Issue -



## Big Don (Dec 8, 2011)

Pooping Is A Feminist Issue -
 The Frisky Excerpt:

December 8, 2011

Mary and I were sitting on her couch, laughing. &#8220;But wait, no seriously, is pooping a  feminist issue? Why aren&#8217;t we talking about this?&#8221; I asked.

It was funny, if only because there was some truth in the (often female) phenomenon of &#8220;holding it in.&#8221; There&#8217;s this prevalent idea that girls don&#8217;t poop.

&#8220;Ugh. I hate that part of dating,&#8221; Mary said. &#8220; I can remember holding it in all weekend, waiting until we got to a restaurant or somewhere!&#8221;

I knew this move all too well. I wondered, Is this every woman&#8217;s secret?

&#8220;30 Rock&#8217;&#8221;s Jenna Maroney put it well: &#8220;Love is wearing makeup to bed and going downstairs to the Burger King to poop.&#8221;

But that&#8217;s where the women pooping conversation always seems to end &#8212; with a joke. I&#8217;ve yet to see real scatological discourse in the lady-blog-o-sphere.

Sure, it&#8217;s hard to talk about human excrement or flatulence without jokes &#8212; nothing is funnier than that which is uncomfortable &#8212; but talking with Mary, it started to seem like a real issue.

I brought the topic up again, with my group of female friends.

&#8220;Ohhhhh, the poop thing,&#8221; Cecilia replied, the rest joining in with a chorus of nods.

Everyone knew exactly what I was talking about. Soon we were discussing the other silent agreement that goes hand-in-hand with the idea that girls don&#8217;t poop &#8212; the girls don&#8217;t fart rule.

&#8220;I never fart around my boyfriends,&#8221; Cecilia confessed. &#8220;But one day, studying in the library with my college boyfriend, I fell asleep. All of a sudden there was this loud sound &#8212; BAM! &#8212; I had woken myself up with a fart.&#8221;

Cecilia&#8217;s face fell in her hands at the memory. She was mortified at the time. Consoling her, the boyfriend said, &#8220;I don&#8217;t get it, I mean you fart in your sleep all the time!&#8221;

I learned this lesson in my own relationships. If you hold it in, it will come out in your sleep. This goes for anything you repress &#8212; poop, gas, or psychological issues.

Instead of feeling comforted by the female poop camaraderie, I felt awful that so many wonderful women were all too familiar with the feeling of &#8220;holding it in.&#8221; I wondered if my friends were representative of how many women related to the secret pain of abstaining from going. How many women had experienced the bubbling, the cramping, the pregnant bloat, all while pretending that everything was fine! Okay! Sexy, even! All for the sake of a man?

Why do we feel the need to keep up this facade that we are poop-free, gas-less creatures? Why are we so ashamed?

According to Dr. Jack Morin in his book Anal Health and Pleasure, &#8220;holding it in&#8221; is not okay. Ignoring bathroom calls can cause serious damage to your internal sphincter &#8212; the muscle whose job is to relax, allowing for quick and easy bowel movements. Ignoring the need to go causes the internal sphincter to stop relaxing entirely. Once this occurs, according to Dr. Morin, almost every bowel movement requires straining and pushing, which is unnatural and unhealthy. Holding in gas also brings an unhealthy tension. With each come painful side effects; constipation, hemorrhoids, anal fissures and blood clots.

The mention of hemorrhoids encouraged Dana to start talking. She revealed how she tried to sneak away for poops around her boyfriend, a magazine hid slyly under her arm.

&#8220;I know you&#8217;re pooping!&#8221; he would yell.

Later, when she tried to nonchalantly go to the bathroom with some preparation H for her ailing ***, he called out, &#8220;I know you are putting that cream on your butt!&#8221;

I loved Dana for sharing this with the group. This sort of open-ness we have with each other is awesome.

END EXCERPT
An ex of mine was chronically constipated. Her neighbor's husband used to greet her with: "Did ya poop yet?" It probably wasn't a good idea for me to glom on to that...
Btw, Dana's husband, sounds really familiar...


----------



## granfire (Dec 8, 2011)

:lfao:

A friend of mine told me how her husband was mortified to find out she went to the bathroom....too bad the man was actually a doctor...medical kind....

Falls in line with all the other things a 'lady' doesn't do....thank goodness I am not a lady!

But generally speaking, bowel movement conversations don't happen til the 'Golden Years' (then you can't stop them)


----------



## Big Don (Dec 8, 2011)

Although, the article in the OP does seem to explain why women are so often, so full of ****...


----------



## granfire (Dec 8, 2011)

Roflmao!!!


----------



## Big Don (Dec 8, 2011)

Last Christmas, my little sister had Christmas festivities for the family at her house. Well, that and diarrhea. After a dozen or so rounds of just handing me the baby and saying "I'll be right back" she finally asked what to do for diarrhea and if Imodium AD was safe while breastfeeding. It is.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Why are Americans uptight about lavatorial issues? Everyone goes, it's really not something one has to consider, it can be talked about and as for 'poops' thats a baby word, for goodness sake! It's all euphemisms ie 'the washroom' it's a toilet, loo, or lavatory if you must be posh lol! It really is a non issue everywhere else we just get on with it, holding it in, why on earth would you?


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 9, 2011)

:s408:

Man this is a great conversation LOL.  The whole "girl's don't do this or that" is a shame, growing up with 2 sisters I knew better.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2011)

Having changed a number of little girl's diapers I can definitely attest that the female of the species does poop. 
Older models also are prone to skid-marks, hershey squirts and Pollack spatters in their underwear. 

Gads what a crappy subject.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Seriously weird. One of European's innocent joys is watching American tourists first sight of the local toilets. We think Americans of both sexes must hold both their bowels and bladders full until back home. Most French cafes only have the one toilets and if you want to use the cubicle you have to pass the guys peeing in the urinal, not one cares it's not something anyone is bothered about, when you ot to go you go.. In othr places if there's a queue for the ladies you just go to the gents to do whatever you need to.  German toilets have a lovely shelf so you can examine your turds before flushing. Paris still has the pissoirs on the street, always disturbing for non Europeans lol. Then there's the holes in the ground common in many parts of non europe as well as in Europe. Peeing at the side of the road is allowed in many countries as long as you face away from the traffic. 
I don't know why you lot are turning this into a 'feminist' issue, it seems as if it's a taboo subject for many of you so you make weird jokes about bowel movements, very odd.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 9, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Peeing at the side of the road is allowed in many countries as long as you face away from the traffic.



Jim Croce had it wrong, or at least incomplete, while spitting into the wind may be bad, pissing into it is much worse...


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Jim Croce had it wrong, or at least incomplete, while spitting into the wind may be bad, pissing into it is much worse...



I was in a guardroom not long ago when a very young new officer came in and tried to impress the guard, they listened patiently while he gave them orders then one of them piped up ' Aye, you're no a bad lad sir but ye canna piss round corners', he retired back to the mess totally baffled and the guard had a quiet night instead of being called out on fire piquet.


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Seriously weird. One of European's innocent joys is watching American tourists first sight of the local toilets. We think Americans of both sexes must hold both their bowels and bladders full until back home. Most French cafes only have the one toilets and if you want to use the cubicle you have to pass the guys peeing in the urinal, not one cares it's not something anyone is bothered about, when you ot to go you go.. In othr places if there's a queue for the ladies you just go to the gents to do whatever you need to. German toilets have a lovely shelf so you can examine your turds before flushing. Paris still has the pissoirs on the street, always disturbing for non Europeans lol. Then there's the holes in the ground common in many parts of non europe as well as in Europe. Peeing at the side of the road is allowed in many countries as long as you face away from the traffic.
> I don't know why you lot are turning this into a 'feminist' issue, it seems as if it's a taboo subject for many of you so you make weird jokes about bowel movements, very odd.



Korea also had the unisex toilets which it took me a few minutes to get used to since we were in a bar and I thought I stumbled into the wrong bathroom LOL.  It was also common over there to see folks "relieving" themselves on the side of the road or against a building.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Dec 9, 2011)

I can't remember the name of the film, but I saw a movie scene once...made in the 60s I think?  maybe earlier?  It was an alternate reality setup where the family and the guests were sitting around the table, casually conversing while seated comfortably on toilets, making use of them.  Meanwhile, one little girl turns to her mother and says "Mommy, I'm hungry," much to everyone's discomfort and the mother's reproval for saying something like that out loud.  The premise, of course, was a reverse between eating and crapping and which was the socially acceptable behavior and which was the unacknowledged "behind-closed-doors" necessity.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2011)

It seems as though (on the woman thing) it's not a lot different from the discomfort men have discussion or reading about or hearing about MENSTRUATION.  I mean, I recently posted on my facebook about my weight loss and that I wasn't going to weigh that day because it was "period week."  Well - my husband flipped out! _"Is it really necessary to announce to the world that it's happening?"
_
"What's happening?"

_"You know - that."_

"That I'm losing weight?"

_"No, the other ..."_

"Say it."
_
"I don't wanna."_

:whip:


----------



## granfire (Dec 9, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> It seems as though (on the woman thing) it's not a lot different from the discomfort men have discussion or reading about or hearing about MENSTRUATION.  I mean, I recently posted on my facebook about my weight loss and that I wasn't going to weigh that day because it was "period week."  Well - my husband flipped out! _"Is it really necessary to announce to the world that it's happening?"
> _
> "What's happening?"
> 
> ...




HAHHAHAHAHAHAA, yeah, THAT makes them running for the hills, SCREAMING :lfao:


----------



## Big Don (Dec 9, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> It seems as though (on the woman thing) it's not a lot different from the discomfort men have discussion or reading about or hearing about MENSTRUATION.  I mean, I recently posted on my facebook about my weight loss and that I wasn't going to weigh that day because it was "period week."  Well - my husband flipped out! _"Is it really necessary to announce to the world that it's happening?"
> _
> "What's happening?"
> 
> ...



Well, yeah. Everyone poops. Only you women do that...


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> HAHHAHAHAHAHAA, yeah, THAT makes them running for the hills, SCREAMING :lfao:



ROFL - only because it makes some of you crazier than Jack Nicholson with a fire axe!  Fortunately I grew up in a household where I was 'outnumbered' so I learned early about such things .


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2011)

Well ... MY poop sparkles. And smells like roses.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 12, 2011)

I still remember when my wife and I were first dating. One day we had been out together all afternoon and were just going into her place to make dinner for us and my step daughters. I`d been holding in ALOT of gas all afternoon and tried to nonchalantly stay out in the yard for just a moment so I`d have a moment alone to let it out anyplace but in front of the girl I was trying to impress. I told her to go on ahead because I wanted to take a look at something. She went in, and I followed her a few minutes later. She was really suspitious and kept asking me what I`d wanted to look at, until finally I admited what had been bothering me. I still remember her laughing and saying "Aw that`s so cute! Is that5 an AMerican thing, `cause Japanese guys just fart where they are and nobody thinks anything of it. It`s natural."
It may be natural......but I`ve been married almost seven years now, and I`ve never heard her let one go.


----------



## crushing (Dec 12, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Peeing at the side of the road is allowed in many countries as long as you face away from the traffic.



In the USA, that just might get the urinator put on a sex offender registry.


----------



## crushing (Dec 12, 2011)

Big Don said:


> I never fart around my boyfriends, Cecilia confessed. But one day, studying in the library with my college boyfriend, I fell asleep. All of a sudden there was this loud sound  BAM!  I had woken myself up with a fart.



This brings back a memory from 7th grade English class.  It was very quiet in the classroom as we were reading and suddenly a classmate ripped a big ol' fart.  The whole class turned and looked in astonishment, surprisingly no one laughed until the gas passing student said, "I just thought it was going to go 'bup.'"  Then the whole class was laughing.  Even the teacher couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## granfire (Dec 12, 2011)

crushing said:


> In the USA, that just might get the urinator put on a sex offender registry.



Yes, there is THAT....


----------



## Big Don (Dec 12, 2011)

crushing said:


> This brings back a memory from 7th grade English class.  It was very quiet in the classroom as we were reading and suddenly a classmate ripped a big ol' fart.  The whole class turned and looked in astonishment, surprisingly no one laughed until the gas passing student said, "I just thought it was going to go 'bup.'"  Then the whole class was laughing.  Even the teacher couldn't help but laugh.


One of my cousin's friends used to load up on eggs and chocolate milk then clear the classroom.
Sick bastage


----------



## Big Don (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Tez3 (Dec 13, 2011)

crushing said:


> In the USA, that just might get the urinator put on a sex offender registry.



As would I imagine women sunbathing topless on beaches.


----------



## granfire (Dec 13, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> As would I imagine women sunbathing topless on beaches.



As if that is ever gonna happen! 

Seriously!

You are not familiar with "The Wardrobe Malfunction"!
While we have a great deal of blood and gore on TV (if aliens were watching TV they would have to believe we are either morons or homicidal psychopaths) but the glimps ay a bit of skin from a booby and a nipple.....all HELL breaks lose! :lol:


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 13, 2011)

granfire said:


> As if that is ever gonna happen!
> 
> Seriously!
> 
> ...




We have nudity on television, it's usually after the 'watershed' at 2100h though not always but rarely an issue, we also have same sex kissing even sex on television as well as the 'usual' types of sexual scene. We have programmes about sex, how to do it and different sexual 'interests'. I'd far rather have nudity than violence tbh.


----------



## granfire (Dec 13, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> We have nudity on television, it's usually after the 'watershed' at 2100h though not always but rarely an issue, we also have same sex kissing even sex on television as well as the 'usual' types of sexual scene. We have programmes about sex, how to do it and different sexual 'interests'. I'd far rather have nudity than violence tbh.



I am sure you also heard of 'Tutti Frutti' from RTL. 

Yeah, in the late 80s in Germany, on the private stations you really couldn't watch any TV on the weekends without getting bombarded with skin flic. made for some fun times when the kids in my husband's platoon, sweet 18 years old, never been out of the county, much less the country before what they discovered on German TV! 

But in all, over here we are a bit backwards. Violence is OK, at any time of day, but the skin thing


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 13, 2011)

If they found the televiosn amazing lol what did they think of the brothels and sex shops? Even the mainstream German stations would have topless girls dancing on things like the New Year programmes, that was in the early 80s when we lived there. Actually quite tasteful.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2011)

Sex is used as a marketing tool over here - not as a life skill.


----------



## granfire (Dec 13, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Sex is used as a marketing tool over here - not as a life skill.




Maybe were you live it's not a life skill. It's essential in landing that rich guy down here. Or use it as reward, the thing you do on Saturday if the husband did all his chores. :lol:


@Tez:
Yep them boys were in for an education! Too bad for them, they were stationed in the province. Not a lot of action going on, but then again, the desperate boys will find the willing ladies, no matter where.


----------



## crushing (Dec 13, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> If they found the televiosn amazing lol what did they think of the brothels and sex shops? Even the mainstream German stations would have topless girls dancing on things like the New Year programmes, that was in the early 80s when we lived there. Actually quite tasteful.



When I lived in Germany in the early 90s I was pleasantly surprised to see an advert in the newspaper for an upcoming Samantha Fox concert.  It included a topless photo of the singer.  And, like the topless girls you saw in the early 80s, she looked quite tasteful too.


----------

